# Las Vegas Advisor talks about the Jockey Club



## ricoba (Jun 27, 2007)

Thought some of you may enjoy this info from the Question of the Day.

Q:
I have read many articles and seen several artist drawings of the new MGM-Mirage City Center Project and have even walked past the construction site several times, but I have never seen or heard any mention of what is happening to the Jockey Club that seems to sit right in the middle of it? What is its fate?


A:
The Jockey Club is a nearly 30-year-old 270-unit timeshare tower right next to (just south of) Bellagio. It bills itself as "the only all-suite non-casino resort on the Las Vegas Strip." It has a 24-hour heated swimming pool, a fitness center and tennis courts, and a mini-mart.

It's not so much MGM Mirage's CityCenter that's impacting the quality of accommodations at the Jockey Club these days; it's the Cosmopolitan, which is rising between the Jockey Club and MGM Mirage's metaresort.

The $1.8 billion 3,000-room Cosmopolitan, when completed, will boast two 60-story glass towers with 2,000 condos and 1,000 hotel rooms that will be managed by the Grand Hyatt. In addition, the Cosmo will feature a 75,000-square-foot casino, a convention center, spa, and mid-size mall. The Cosmo Beach Club will be a five-acre pool deck overlooking the Strip. It's scheduled to open in the third quarter of 2008.  

The Cosmo is being built on a small (8.5-acre) site that nearly surrounds and totally towers over the Jockey Club. You can see this, to a certain extent, now that the Cosmo has begun going up (for the past year, the construction has mostly been going down, digging Cosmo's 3,800-space underground parking garage). The fact that the Cosmopolitan will nearly enclose the southern wall of the Jockey Club is now visible. The megaresort's developers have agreed to incorporate some kind of decorative design on its northern wall to give Jockey Club guests in south-facing units something to look at, besides a wall.

Some of the acreage that the Cosmo occupies used to be the Jockey Club's surface parking lot. Today, when you stay at the timeshare, your car is valet-parked on land provided by the Cosmopolitan; when the megaresort is completed, Jockey Club guests will park in a dedicated portion of the Cosmopolitan's underground garage.

For the past year, Cosmopolitan construction has been making life at the Jockey Club a little noisy, dusty, and hectic; this will continue for the next year and a half or so. However, if you can fade the inconveniences, its prime location, expansive timeshare units (two-room suites that can accommodate four comfortably and up to six, with a fully equipped kitchen), and reasonable prices make it one of the great deals on the center Strip. And there's every reason to believe that when the Cosmo and CityCenter next door are completed, it'll continue to be.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 27, 2007)

Considering that full ownership studio condo's at Cosmo are probably running in the $500,000 range and two bedroom units at JC sell for around $1,000 ($52,000 to say $80,000 for 52 weeks), JC looks like it could be really great bargin. 

If JC had an effective method of renting out units that were not in use or, if an owner of 52 weeks could rent unused weeks to at least cover MF's plus throw in exchange privledges through I.I. and/or RCI (JC was dual affiliated last I knew) you could really do well purchasing at JC rather than Cosmo. Plus, JC will have some privledges at Cosmo. Pool privledges seem to still be under debate with a likely pay for usage agreement in the future but, speculation on such topics can be dangerous.


----------



## alanraycole (Nov 22, 2007)

*Jockey Club owners using Cosmopolitan pool*

I thought I read in Jockey Club issued reports that owners would have use of the Cosmo pool. I have since sold two one-bedroom units and am currently in the process of buying a two-bedroom unit. I threw away all my Jockey Club literature when I sold my old units. Now that I will be an owner again, I, obviously, have a renewed interest. I can either trust my memory or be totally confused by all the conflicting reports I have read here. I would just call the Jockey Club, but according to reports that has resulted in conflicting stories as well... any hard facts out there?


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 22, 2007)

alanraycole said:


> I thought I read in Jockey Club issued reports that owners would have use of the Cosmo pool. I have since sold two one-bedroom units and am currently in the process of buying a two-bedroom unit. I threw away all my Jockey Club literature when I sold my old units. Now that I will be an owner again, I, obviously, have a renewed interest. I can either trust my memory or be totally confused by all the conflicting reports I have read here. I would just call the Jockey Club, but according to reports that has resulted in conflicting stories as well... any hard facts out there?




Unfortunately the JC HOA/BOD didn't get anything in writing about JC owners/guests having access to Cosmo's pools. Now that the deed is done do you think JC has any leverage to get access for their owners/guests? The time to secure pool privledges was BEFORE agreeing to the current construction, not afterwards. My guess is pool privledges at the Cosmo is going to be a no-go for JC owners. Hopefully I'm wrong but, we all know what happens when you don't have an agreement in writing.


----------

